
Our New Publishing Platform Will Make You a Better Writer - luiscape
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesproductgroup/2018/04/20/our-new-publishing-platform-will-make-you-a-better-writer/#599278bb78eb
======
luiscape
We are working to make our new publishing platform, Bertie, into a AI-powered
writing assistant. The idea is to have the machine writing stories alongside
human writers, enhancing the latter's ability to write performant stories. I'd
love your feedback!

